# Fat Neon Rainbowfish



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

Should I be concerned that my dwarf neon rainbow is kinda fat in his belly area.
There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with him but he looks like he's pregnant. I have noticed that his mouth seems to be moving all the time at a fast pace kinda like he's eating but he's not.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you get a picture of him?


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

OK. Here's a pic. Now that I look at him more he doesn't seem to move as much as the other Neon Rainbow but he is still eating.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Are his scales raised or standing out?

I hope not, he is a superbly coloured praecox rainbow!


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

no his scales look fine but he doesn't seem to be swimming that much and is breathing heavy but not from the surface just kinda where the pic was taken.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd venture to say that he is a She, and she has eggs.  either that or you may be feeding him too much. How much are you feeding your fish?


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I feed them once a day and nothing on Sundays. I might slightly overfeed a couple times a week just to make sure my Bolivian Ram gets food.
Aren't females fins more orange than red though?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

info says female has yellow fins males are red.How accurate is that? On side note;most ram prefer small foods and eat then spit out food repeatedly and will be noticed picking through gravel(thats how they eat).That's a nice looking rainbow(it/he looks red)


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I noticed the Ram picks through the gravel but so do all of the other fish even the Rainbows and Pearl Gourami's but only after they have been fed.


----------

